# parola ricercata



## underhouse

Si può tradurre "parola ricercata" con "mot recherché"?

Funziona in francese?

Grazie


----------



## nino4ka

Non sono madrelingua francese però Le posso assicurare che ho visto e sentito l'espressione "mot recherché" tante volte, quindi dico sì che funziona in francese.


----------



## underhouse

Grazie, nino! 

Possiamo darci del "tu", il "lei" con la "L" maiuscola mi sembra eccessivo!


----------



## Zsanna

Anche secondo Le Petit Robert "paroles recherchées et choisies" va bene (nel senso "elegante") ma si deve fare attenzione con _recherché_ perché vuole dire anche "affecté, maniéré, préciuex" (affettato, manierato, lezioso ... e ricercato!)


----------



## tie-break

Confermo anch'io che si può usare


----------



## underhouse

Grazie anche a voi, Zsanna e tie-break!


----------

